# Will a 21g basket fit the Gaggia Classic?



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like to trial the use of 21g ground coffee for a double espresso (recommended by Caravan in London) . . . but my current non-pressurised basket takes 17.5g max.

My questions: has anyone tried this 20-22g La Marzocco basket in a Gaggia Classic? Will it even fit?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-21g/p864

I understand that a domestic machine like the Gaggia Classic has it's limits, so wonder if I'm better to limit myself to the 17-19g basket?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g/p863

Any and all help gratefully received!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

As long as the basket fits in the portafilter it will fit the Classic. Whilst I've never used a 21g basket the 19g VST worked and fitted just fine when in the Gaggia Pro portafilter.

Steve.


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheers Steve.



Steve_S_T said:


> As long as the basket fits in the portafilter it will fit the Classic. Whilst I've never used a 21g basket the 19g VST worked and fitted just fine when in the Gaggia Pro portafilter.
> 
> Steve.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a 20g VST basket in a standard Gaggia Portafilter


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool, I'm going to buy some bigger baskets and try them out in that case.



Glenn said:


> I have a 20g VST basket in a standard Gaggia Portafilter


----------

